# what do u pay for car insurance



## Unregistered (10 May 2005)

Hi 

Just wondering what people are paying for car insurance 

Im a 24 year old female paying €700 this year  on a 1.1 car driving since i was 17 first under my parents insurance now on my own policy


----------



## sinead76 (10 May 2005)

I'm renewing this month €654 (3p f&t) 2 years NCB 22 yo female 3rd prov licence
1.0l toyota yaris


----------



## Unregistered (10 May 2005)

Am 25 year old female, drving 05 corolla, just renewed this week and am paying 611 euro comp.  i have 3 yrs no claim bonus and three years as a named driver.  i have insured my partner on the car (27yrs old) fully comp also for the 611 euro.  am in the south east.


----------



## Unregistered (10 May 2005)

€654 on prov lic is great mine is full licence who is insurance with?

has anyone used brittoninsurance.ie they seem very cheap but they are in donegal (would this be a prob for people in dublin)


----------



## CCOVICH (10 May 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> €654 on prov lic is great mine is full licence who is insurance with?
> 
> has anyone used brittoninsurance.ie they seem very cheap but they are in donegal (would this be a prob for people in dublin)


 
Britton insurance will quote no matter what county you are in.


----------



## Unregistered (10 May 2005)

€612 on an 05 Mazda 3 1.6 with Allianz. 7 yrs no claims, 28 yr old male, full licence for five years. First time I've been able to move away from Quinn Direct, thank God I don't have to use them any more — the only thing you get from them is a disc for when you're stopped at a checkpoint. There's damn all customer service, no windscreen cover, they charge to do temp transfers to other cars, and are the most reluctant I've ever seen to pay out.


----------



## Bluebean (10 May 2005)

€485 fully comp with Axa, 3 years ncb, 3 years named driver experience, full licence with 2.5 years on 1.25 ford fiesta.


----------



## Unregistered (11 May 2005)

Bluebean,

Who are you insured with?


----------



## Bluebean (11 May 2005)

Insured with axa. Forgot to put down 26 years old, female.  Started out with a renewal quote of €630, they dropped to €485 easily enough. I included ncb protection + windscreen cover but not the motor rescue, accidental death policy etc. Happy out with it, big change from almost 1500 euro 3 for third party, fire & theft 3 years ago when I first got policy in my own name!


----------



## Unregistered (11 May 2005)

friends of mine are only starting to drive 23 years old no expierence on the road and got insurance for €1100 i think that is crazy the way people get insured like this with no expierence at all on the road there should be a course they have to pass  before been allowed on the road because this girl was nearly hitting off cars. Im driving 7 years and paying €720 24 year old female


----------



## sinead76 (11 May 2005)

my €654 is with quinn direct, I got a quote of 645 on insure.ie but stuck with QD as I can drive other cars on it.  My other half is also with them 28, full licence 8 years 4 yrs NCB 2.0 mazda 323 paid €560

Agree their customer service isnt the best.  Since we have both cars with them we tried to get a "deal" on house insurance and they were the dearest quote we got


----------



## Cahir (11 May 2005)

Beware of Quinn Direct when trying to switch to another company.  They wouldn't insure my car I bought last year so had no option but to change companies to Hibernian (the only one who'd insure me!) and had so much hassle from Quinn Direct I almost killed them!!!

My insurance is €1024 fully comp for a 1.6 convertible - I'm 27 yr old female.


----------



## Breffni Boy (11 May 2005)

I paid €401 for Fully Comp on a 1.8 Diesel Fiesta. 34 yrs old Male, 7 yrs NCB, country dweller.  Wife named driver for free - she has her own car insured elsewhere.  Insured with Eagle Star through the AA.

BB


----------



## Unregistered (12 May 2005)

€1300 fully comp, 03 Subaru Impreza WRX, Allianz. I'm 30 with full no claims.


----------



## Unregistered (12 May 2005)

€580 1.8 litre. 28 y.o. male. 5 yrs full licence, 7yrs no claims.

A lot cheaper than my first can seven years ago —*£2,550 (pounds) 3Party, F&T, when the car cost me £3,100!


----------



## Unregistered (12 May 2005)

I wonder if the insurance companies are ever gonna be regulated


----------



## MonsieurBond (12 May 2005)

Cahir said:
			
		

> Beware of Quinn Direct when trying to switch to another company. They wouldn't insure my car I bought last year so had no option but to change companies to Hibernian (the only one who'd insure me!) and had so much hassle from Quinn Direct I almost killed them!!!
> 
> My insurance is €1024 fully comp for a 1.6 convertible - I'm 27 yr old female.



My 10 cents' worth of advice:

Axa aren't bad for insuring convertibles - some other companies treat all convertibles as sportscars, which many of them clearly aren't. The Peugeot 206 or Megane coupé / cabriolet are not sportscars, for example.

I also find it best to shop around for insurance at least once during the year and definitely several months before your car is due for renewal - although you will have to enter a fake "expiry date" on the online forms. This is to get a good idea of what the rates are out there. ...And if you find a bargain, switch mid-year - you will usually get your money back from your existing insurer or may get them to match the offer.

You may find that the renewal notice is not sent out in sufficient time for you to do enough research, even though there are new rules on the amount of time they should send. Or that the time of year you renew at is a busy time or an expensive time or whatever so that you are less inclined to shop around.

I find that companies are more prepared to haggle when you are new business; the default reduction on renewals or bargaining power seems lower than new business. 

I find in fact that the best time way to haggle is simply to switch insurers very few years or at least to convincingly threaten to. If an insurance company really wants to keep you, they will match most offers.


----------



## Cahir (13 May 2005)

Unfortunately (or fortunately!) my car is a sportscar and axa said they'd only insure me if I was already with them 5 years.

I switched from Quinn Direct to Hibernian 11 months into the policy (had been with them 4 years before this) so ended up losing a years no claims bonus with Hibernian because I didn't wait the full 12 months - didn't mind too much because if I'd waited the extra month I would only have saved €70 and possibly lost the car of my dreams!


----------



## mo3art (14 May 2005)

We pay €800 fully comp for 1 x male 25 full licence & 1 x female 26 provisional licence on 02 reg 1.5 l car - 2 years ncb, soon to be increased to 3 & that's with AXA


----------



## antodeco (26 May 2005)

im 23, male and have a 2000 micra thats not even a 1 litre! Insurance was 3,058. Crazy money. Thats not even fully comp. Just tpft


----------



## Ann-Marie (26 May 2005)

€3,058 that is crazy for a 23 year old. Who is that with? i have got quotes with www.brittoninsurance.ie they seem to be very cheap but they are based in donegal so bit unsure because i am in Dublin


----------



## wirelessdude (26 May 2005)

my g-friend got insured the other day just under 1100euro....just got Provisional insurance, cannot drive....this is a joke....i've got my own full licence for 2years and 2 yrs NCB driving a 00,1ltr rover 200 and my insurance is only 33euro cheaper


----------



## Ann-Marie (26 May 2005)

Yes that is something i can't figure out im driving 7 years paying €700 a year fully comp with full licence and my friends cant drive and they got quotes for €1000 - €1200. Where do they get the figures from or how do they let people that cant drive on the road with insurance so cheap its crazy dont think il ever understand it


----------



## Carmageddon! (10 Jun 2005)

Male, 28, full ncb, no points, claims, convictions,  modified Toyota Supra Twin Turbo - €3240 + over a grand a year tax


----------



## CCOVICH (10 Jun 2005)

Carmageddon! said:
			
		

> Male, 28, full ncb, no points, claims, convictions, modified Toyota Supra Twin Turbo - €3240 + over a grand a year tax


 
Looks like you may be a candidate for XS Insurance (recently launched).  Lower premiums for higher risk drivers/cars, but the excess is high: €4000 for a male and €2000 for a female.  No 'no claims bonus' involved. 

P.S.  I have no connection with XS Insurance, and am not necessarliy recommending them as insurers.  

But I wonder...........my current excess is something like €250.  If, at renewal time, I went to QD and said that I was willing to accept an excess of €4000 on my policy, what difference would this make to my premium?


----------



## MonsieurBond (10 Jun 2005)

Cahir said:
			
		

> Beware of Quinn Direct when trying to switch to another company. They wouldn't insure my car I bought last year so had no option but to change companies to Hibernian (the only one who'd insure me!) and had so much hassle from Quinn Direct I almost killed them!!!
> 
> My insurance is €1024 fully comp for a 1.6 convertible - I'm 27 yr old female.



Cahir, that seems expensive for a 1.6 convertible. A lot of insurers treat ALL convertibles as sportscars, whereas many of them are not sportscars. I used to own a convertible and found Axa were the best - they treated Coupé and Cabriolet models equivalently.


----------



## Cahir (10 Jun 2005)

Thanks MB, but as I said Axa wouldn't insure me unless I'd already been with them 5 years so that was out of the question.  I got a quote through 123.ie with Hibernian and it was over twice the price that I actually got with hibernian - mental!


----------



## demoivre (4 Jul 2005)

I don't understand why some posters have had difficulty changing Insurance company. I thought companies were legally obliged to send out no - claims certs in advance of renewals precisely so that punters could change insurance co. should they choose to do so. Quinn direct send me out the no claims cert about a month in advance of renewal so I can go where ever I like provided I let them no in advance of the renewal date that I am leaving them. Thats' fair enough with me.


----------



## soc (5 Jul 2005)

female, 27
03 Seat Ibiza 1.2L
NCB = 6 years
fully comp insurance with eaglestar for €479

I did a bit of shopping around, when insurance was due for renewal.  Was with eaglestar last year... and this year they were still the cheapest.

-soc


----------



## icantbelieve (5 Jul 2005)

Tesco are the best at €600 fully comp for my wife and myself (she's the main driver as she's been driving for 15+ years whereas I've only 5) on a 520i bmw 2000. Previous insurer eagle star wanted to charge us twice what we we paying them €700 to change to a 2004 version of the same car. Haven't had a year yet where we haven't had to change insurer in order to get the best deal.


----------



## Cahir (7 Jul 2005)

Demoivre,

I was changing insurance companies after within the year because they wouldn't insure my car so that's why I had so much hassle with Quinn Direct.  Wouldn't go back to them ever.


----------



## Silvera (11 Jul 2005)

€450 Full Comp on '97 1.4 Civic. Male, Full Licence since 1992. 
(Well actually my ins policy is currently suspended because I sold the Civic and am looking for a 01/02 Astra ).


----------

